# cylinder question



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I bought a nice big lot of cylinders off ebay. It's quite a variety of sizes and styles, I'm really excited about the potential. A few of them are real small and I'm guessing the port sizes to be 1/8th inch. They came with iddy biddy slide on type connectors and I was wondering A) if they made quick connects at that size? B)Where do I find them? (I'm sure I could get some off ebay, but I was hoping to pick some up locally).

Thanks,

weez


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

a picture would be awesome. So the connectors you have are not quick connects? You might also want to elaborate on what specific thread pitch you have.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beware, there are a ton of different thread sizes that go into various cylinders. If you buy something and it doesn't feel absolutely perfect for the first full turn then DON'T Force it!. There are G-threads, American Pipe standard threads, Metric threads, and a few others. EVERYTHING is available due to international manufacturing, but youy must determine your thread size and then quick connect method (Size). There are adaptors Galore in the industrial setting. 


I say this cause I was "Gifted" a big batch of cylinders from an enthusiastic haunt patron 3 years ago. I tried to use them and found that on a scant few were american pipe thread standard. I discovered all of these different types of fittings. Fortunately I used the serial numbers on most of them and got (and labled) the cylinders with thier inherent thread sizes for future use and ordering.


Just be careful.... it's possible the cylinders where for sale because they had "odd" fitting sizes. But Never fear. If that's the case, You can find them


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

The collection is entirely Bimba which I believe uses pretty standard threading. The icing on the cake with this lot was most of them included a clevis or some variety of head attachment (which motivates me to get creative). I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of the cylinders in question. The threaded port measures 1/8th inch. How would I go about connecting this sucker up to a solenoid?


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

If they are threaded the same as nitra cylinders check out automationdirect.com, Halstaf had mentioned them in some discussion and I have been using them since. If they have 1/8" ports you can get the 1/8" thread to 1/4" push to connect to make hooking them up real easy. You can get the 1/4" polyethylene tubing at Lowe's or Home Depot for pretty cheap.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I poked around bimba.com and found lots of info about the cylinders. The ports measurement is #10-32....I admit, I have no idea what that means. Bimba's site sells adapters that will connect to 1/4 tubing, so I think I'm good to go.

Now, what to do with 9/16 bore, 3" stroke cylinder?..


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

try these:
http://www.frightprops.com/faq/index.php?action=show&cat=2
http://www.frightprops.com/small-cylinder-port-adapter-0776-0381.html
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110729035343AA1fZef


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the links.

I discovered a Bimba retailer near where I work and they have all the fittings, cylinders, brackets, etc.... right there. I walked in and they had a clearance section right up front with a bunch of fittings that I needed. I'll definitely be visiting them next Halloween season.


----------

